#ubuntu-meeting-2 2015-08-18
<mdeslaur> sorry guys, looks like the meeting is going to be cancelled, as everyone is either at DebConf or LinuxConf
<mdeslaur> LinuxCon
<kees> \o
<jcastro> oh no!
<jcastro> is there a method for me to ask about my agenda items over mail?
<mdeslaur> jcastro: sure, send it to the technical-board list
<jcastro> ack, thanks
<mdeslaur> although we probably will want to discuss this live in a meeting
<mdeslaur> as there may be some convincing and discussion of the best way to handle it
<jcastro> yeah, but I can start the process too.
<jcastro> kind of make my case, etc.
<mdeslaur> jcastro: sorry about that
<jcastro> no worries, it happens
<mdeslaur> jcastro: yeah, that's probably a good idea
<jcastro> ok will do so, thanks everyone.
<mdeslaur> ok, I hereby declare this meeting cancelled
<mdeslaur> thanks jcastro
<kees> o/
<mdeslaur> kees: hi! :)
<kees> hi :) was trying \o for "hi" and o/ for "bye".
<mdeslaur> haha :)
